
Why the next BIG THING after VR/AR and self-driving cars is health - lorandm
https://medium.com/neveli-cares/why-the-next-big-thing-after-vr-ar-and-self-driving-cars-is-health-1d0935141794#.9zy0rmvbp
======
kafkaesq
One easy way to tell if something is overhyped is when we starting seeing
articles or blogposts saying "The next big thing after X", where technology X,
itself, not only hasn't arrived yet -- it's still in very much in its potty-
training stages.

In this case, X = self-driving cars.

------
mtgx
Advanced human-like AI is what will lead to a revolution in health. That type
of AI is very close, and health will be one of the first and biggest domains
it will affect.

